# Newbie in NC



## bee-have (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey rather than start a new thread, we will just add ours here if that is ok. 

My Wife & I will be installing our first hives sometime next week. We live on 10 acres of woodlands in Coastal NC. 

Have a great day.


----------



## sgwjr1979 (Apr 16, 2010)

Good fishing! lol I go down to Morehead a few times a year and do some surf fishing at Hatteras. Welcome NC neighbor!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, to y'all. I lived in New Bern and Havelock for many years. Glad you're not from Swansboro or we'd have to be doin' pichers round here!


----------



## sgwjr1979 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not from Swansboro also lol


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

sgwjr1979 said:


> I'll be asking alot of questions, so brace yourselves!


That's what this place is for! Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## sgwjr1979 (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks Budster


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome and good luck with the bees newbees!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

This is a great forum for learning more about bees & beekeeping. Be sure to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum: lots of good info on the basics.

I also encourage you to get involved with a local beekeeping club. Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected with nearby beekeepers. Much of beekeeping is location-specific, so the locals will be able to help you with beekeeping practices that work best in your area.
http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/chapters.htm


----------



## stump56 (Apr 27, 2010)

So instead of starting a new thread ill post mine here as well I am from Eastern NC and I am getting my first package on may 15th wish me luck.


----------



## brettsbees (May 4, 2010)

I live the mountains of NC and in my second year of beekeeping. The weather here has been irratic in temp. I have a list of questions for bee source. Henderson County Beekeeping only meets once a month so bee source is a great source of info.......and comfort.


----------

